# Orient Mako Spring Bars



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello all

Ive got an Orient Mako on a leather strap, and this morning one of the spring bars bent horribly, I was quite shocked how easily it bent too. This is a bit worrying as it means I always have to check my watch hasnt fallen off my wrist!

Any ideas for a stronger 22mm spring bar?

Cheers


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Our host, Roy, can set you up with good bars. I believe watchsmiths recommend replacement of spring bars every few years anyway. What may need some sorting out is whether your bracelet/strap takes 1.1mm, 1.2mm, or 1.5mm (thick) spring bars. If you're wearing it on a nylon strap, 2.0mm bars are a good idea, to handle the additional stress that a flexible, nylon strap can exert.

I've read complaints about Orient straps, so using higher quality spring bars than they provide is good insurance for your watch.


----------



## jrahmad98 (Mar 21, 2011)

They are actually relatively new - just seem a bit flimsy. How could I contact Roy to order some? (sorry I'm still new here) :thumbup:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

jrahmad98 said:


> They are actually relatively new - just seem a bit flimsy. How could I contact Roy to order some? (sorry I'm still new here) :thumbup:


Hi there,

A few options for you:

1. See RLT's offerings here - http://www.rltwatche...pring_Bars.html

2. Here is the ref for a box of bars I bought off eBay - item #220773548568 (so far I've replaced the bars on the g/f's Tag Heuer quartz with these, seem solid enough to me)

3. Try Googling 'spring bar buy' - the top few hits will offer sites doing a variety of thicknesses etc - if the current ones aren't too tight in the strap you could certainly try ordering some bigger diameter ones to beef things up a bit.

Also, if you don't already have one you might like to get yourself a spring bar tool to minimize the chances of damage to both bars or watch during fitting/removal, I have the one shown below - http://www.rltwatche...alog/Tools.html

(Also look on eBay - plenty listed there)










Good luck!

:cheers:

Rich


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

jrahmad98 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Ive got an Orient Mako on a leather strap, and this morning one of the spring bars bent horribly, I was quite shocked how easily it bent too. This is a bit worrying as it means I always have to check my watch hasnt fallen off my wrist!
> 
> ...


I own a Mako, what were you doing to make the spring bars bend? is this a common problem on the Mako

I'm new here too

Nick


----------



## new2horology (Jun 28, 2010)

jrahmad98 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Ive got an Orient Mako on a leather strap, and this morning one of the spring bars bent horribly, I was quite shocked how easily it bent too. This is a bit worrying as it means I always have to check my watch hasnt fallen off my wrist!
> 
> ...


I own a Mako, what were you doing to make the spring bars bend? is this a common problem on the Mako

I'm new here too

Nick


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

If there is at least 2,5 milimeters available hole for the springbars-use fat seiko diver spring bars.Mine from SKX*** are great,fat and durable.Cheers!


----------

